# Bottles Bottles Bottles



## mborja (25/2/10)

Hello all, just figured I'd start a new casual topic. I wanted to share my bottling techniques using 40oz bottles. I found it was cheap and easy to assemble a batch of brown, glass, 40oz malt liquor bottles with screw top caps. They have so far proven to be excellent for bottling homebrew, and I use about 15 of them for a standard 23L batch.

I am from Maine, USA and my local marts are stacked with cheap 40oz bottles of Natural Ice, Milwaukee's Best, and Pabst Blue Ribbon. The worst part is just having to drink my through them, but it's nice to only have to clean, sanitize, and prime 15 bottles. I use exactly one tablespoon of dextrose which primes perfectly, and have also found that the screw top caps do a good job of sealing, not a flat bottle yet.

So what do you have the best luck with?


----------



## wabster (25/2/10)

I bottle almost exclusively in the traditional Aussie 750ml "King Brown" bottle with a crown seal, as I now have quite a collection of them. 

However they are getting harder to get as most breweries now use the lighter thinner screw top 750ml bottles. I never use stubbies, 375ml or imports 330ml to bottle.

While collecting them I bought a few cases of Coopers tallies with a view to keeping the bottles.

We don't have larger beer containers here unless you count the 5 litre mini-kegs of Heineken etc.

If I want to use larger containers, I use up to 2 litre plastic soft drink bottles primed proportionally.

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## Mick74 (25/2/10)

Cooper's tallies/longnecks are definitely my favourite but the Pet have found a place in my bottling regime too. I also use grolsch swing top bottles when they come my way - I've had a few flat beers with these though.


----------



## praxis178 (25/2/10)

Muddy Waters said:


> Cooper's tallies/longnecks are definitely my favourite but the Pet have found a place in my bottling regime too. I also use grolsch swing top bottles when they come my way - I've had a few flat beers with these though.



Grolsch swing tops (150ish)
English speciality beers 500ml crown seal (40)
Aussie crown seal long necks (60)
Stubbies: 330, 345, 375ml all crown seal (~720)

That list is in order of preference and how many I have in my "brewery", everything is brown glass except the swing tops and some of the 500ml English ones (8 clear ones there), and three cartons of import Euro trash 330ml bottles. They're in the back somewhere and if I get desperate will get used. 

As I bulk prime it really doesn't matter what bottle size I'm going into....


----------



## superdave (25/2/10)

Bottled with champagne bottles for one brew; the downside is requiring a corker, but the upside is they are better at keeping the sediment in the bottle due to the shape.


----------



## Dazza_devil (25/2/10)

wabster said:


> We don't have larger beer containers here unless you count the 5 litre mini-kegs of Heineken etc.



We do have the Darwin Stubbies.
I think they are 2.25 litres (I think that calculates to around 76 oz) but I'm not sure if they are crown seals or any good for re-use.
You wouldn't need many for a batch but your beer would want to be clear. I find the 750ml Coopers bottles the best. Just decant into a jug and pour into a glass.
I like having a variety of different sized bottles for each brew, bulk priming makes this a pleasure.


----------



## brocky_555 (25/2/10)

I use a variety of bottles all crown seal exept the grolsh. I have alot of champers bottles and have found the same thing with the sediment, it tends to hold it in the bottle better. But I don't use corks, I have a cap that you press on with a bench capper it is a bit larger than a normal bottle cap, you have to buy a special bell for the capper but the bottles are thicker and they are all very dark green. Even a local brewery up here uses them so if they do why not use them. I use a variety of methods to prime depending on what mood takes me whether I feel like bulk priming or using the drops of just using a measure for just plain white sugar. I have a Darwin stubbie and they are 2 litre 4 carb drops should do that nicely. This is the first time I have used it but they are a crown seal and the glass is pretty thick so it should be ok for many batches to come.


Cheers Brocky


----------



## RobboMC (25/2/10)

I find a 750 ml bottle is just about the right amount after a day at work, so I don't get an open bottle left lyinga round,
but when I do only want a single glass the Coopers PET screw caps do keep the beer OK overnight.

I like being able to feel the CO2 pressure in the PET, but I feel the beer does oxidise after 12 months.

I use both PET and glass, anything which is potentially brew comp material goes in glass, just so I can easily
know which is which, but the PET are far easier for volume brewing of megaswill.

I've got around 130 PET now, and well worth the investment. I've only had about 3 leaking caps in 5 years having bottled
close to 2000, that's not a bad average for a cheap cap


----------



## raven19 (25/2/10)

As long as they are clean, I dont mind what size.  

Usually a mix for me, some long necks, some smaller ones. Whatever is clean and on top of the stack in the shed generally.


----------



## JaffaMan (25/2/10)

Alls I use is 345ml bottles (from the Matilda Bay range), For some reason I like what carbonation I get with these, due to me using suger drops for priming.

Last year me and the misses went through a massive Matilda Bay peroid, it was a coulple of months before I started brewing and knew I'd need the bottles. Anyways I have enough to do about 3 and a half 23L brews, theres over 200 bottles, all Bees Nees, Fat Yak, Bohemian and a couple of Alphas.

Oh yeah there all crown sealed.


----------



## praxis178 (25/2/10)

JaffaMan said:


> Alls I use is 345ml bottles (from the Matilda Bay range), For some reason I like what carbonation I get with these, due to me using suger drops for priming.
> 
> Last year me and the misses went through a massive Matilda Bay peroid, it was a coulple of months before I started brewing and knew I'd need the bottles. Anyways I have enough to do about 3 and a half 23L brews, theres over 200 bottles, all Bees Nees, Fat Yak, Bohemian and a couple of Alphas.
> 
> Oh yeah there all crown sealed.


Speaking of MB, anyone notice that they have cheapened up on their bottles? They used to have "Matilda Bay" in raised lettering on the shoulder of their 345ml bottles, but on the last few I cleaned de-labelled today this was missing. So are these new bottles still made by ACI or have they changed supplier? If so the strength/quality might also have changed.....

I know that there are some VERY cheap liqueur/wine/beer bottles coming out of China right now (I got to look at some samples the other day, look OK, but finish and glass clarity/quality seems on the low side IMO).


----------



## gallowesque (25/2/10)

Mostly Coopers Tallies which helps because I get to drink the sparkling ale that comes out of them first :icon_drunk: 

Have used PET bottles but found quite a few flat beers along the way so would only use them on the cheap supermarket kit beers with no additives or anything.


----------



## aking (25/2/10)

superdave said:


> Bottled with champagne bottles for one brew; the downside is requiring a corker, but the upside is they are better at keeping the sediment in the bottle due to the shape.



I got caps and a bell to fit my bench capper that takes care of champagne bottles without the risk of corks.

Alot of wineries seem to be using these instead of corks on all but their super premium bubbles


----------



## mborja (26/2/10)

Nice variety we have going here, CHEERS ALL!


----------



## Hatchy (26/2/10)

gallowesque said:


> Mostly Coopers Tallies which helps because I get to drink the sparkling ale that comes out of them first :icon_drunk:
> 
> Have used PET bottles but found quite a few flat beers along the way so would only use them on the cheap supermarket kit beers with no additives or anything.



What he said except I try to steer clear of red label these days, that stuff makes a mess of me. I'm up to about 25 dozen Coopers longnecks. I've got some crown seal stubbies, PET & champagne bottles but I reckon I'll be kegging before I need to use any of those.


----------



## Bigbott (26/2/10)

G,day All,

I use them all what ever i can get hold of PET ,Glass,old Orange juice bottles ive even 
reused some 2l flagan bottles from my mate that works at the pub i think they had
port or Muscat in them they worked a treat to,

Anyway check these couple out how close are the Extra dry ones !!  
the one with the cap still on is the origial one, 










Cheers Rob.


----------



## Pete2501 (26/2/10)

Bigbott said:


> G,day All,
> 
> I use them all what ever i can get hold of PET ,Glass,old Orange juice bottles ive even
> reused some 2l flagan bottles from my mate that works at the pub i think they had
> ...



Does the one on the left taste as bad as the one on the right? h34r: 

Teds are the devil. 

I've used the NT 2ltr bottles and the usual 330-375 ones also some flip top grolsch. The big grolsch pretty big and easy.


----------



## boriskane (26/2/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Speaking of MB, anyone notice that they have cheapened up on their bottles? They used to have "Matilda Bay" in raised lettering on the shoulder of their 345ml bottles, but on the last few I cleaned de-labelled today this was missing.



my beez neez that i bought a couple of days ago still has raised "Matilda Bay" lettering, maybe theyre phasing them out or something.


----------



## praxis178 (26/2/10)

boris kane said:


> my beez neez that i bought a couple of days ago still has raised "Matilda Bay" lettering, maybe theyre phasing them out or something.




Washed two cartons worth wed/thurs this week and all lacked the lettering, how I noticed is there were two of my empties from the night before (light ale) which have been in service now for about 6 months or so. Did take a few bottles before I clicked as to what was different! *That's* how boring washing bottles is!

>>>start shameless plug<<<
BTW if there is anyone looking for some 345ml bottles I have 10cases up for sale, link at what I think is very reasonable price considering the work need to get them ready for use.
>>>end shameless plug<<<


----------



## the_yobbo (26/2/10)

My collection of beer bottles is pretty random. As a rough estimate, I've got (in order of preference)
20 King browns (crown seal)
60 Redback bottles (crown)
30 Crown lager bottles (crown)
30 Crown lager bottles still to be drunk and I think they are twist tops now 
And then collecting beer bottles from Friday after work drinks
24 Stella bottles (crown)
40 Carlton draught (twist)
24 Extra Dry (twist)
40 more random bottles, generally twist tops.

Anyways, does anyone have anything against twist tops? I haven't had any trouble with them. After capping each bottle (weather twist or crown seal), I rotate the bottle 180degs and use the capper again on them, to ensure a good seal is made. It's pretty much habit now, don't know if its the normal thing to do.


----------



## rendo (26/2/10)

Muzz,

I dont normally do the rotation things, but when I do, I rotate 90deg, not 180....that way you arent still on the same axis....if ya kinda know what I mean....by rotating it 90deg you get more of a cross effect. Either way...not really needed, but cant hurt.

If it works then there is nothing wrong with it.....




The Muzz said:


> Anyways, does anyone have anything against twist tops? I haven't had any trouble with them. After capping each bottle (weather twist or crown seal), I rotate the bottle 180degs and use the capper again on them, to ensure a good seal is made. It's pretty much habit now, don't know if its the normal thing to do.


----------



## jacknohe (26/2/10)

The Muzz said:


> My collection of beer bottles is pretty random. As a rough estimate, I've got (in order of preference)
> 20 King browns (crown seal)
> 60 Redback bottles (crown)
> 30 Crown lager bottles (crown)
> ...



I've been using twist tops for over a year now without any issues. I was a little skeptical at first and blamed some low carbonation mishaps on it. However, when I had a non-alcoholic GB blow a twist bottle to bits I realized sealing and pressure wasn't a problem. ;-)

I don't even do the extra twist. Just cap it.


----------



## JaffaMan (26/2/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Speaking of MB, anyone notice that they have cheapened up on their bottles? They used to have "Matilda Bay" in raised lettering on the shoulder of their 345ml bottles, but on the last few I cleaned de-labelled today this was missing. So are these new bottles still made by ACI or have they changed supplier? If so the strength/quality might also have changed.....
> 
> I know that there are some VERY cheap liqueur/wine/beer bottles coming out of China right now (I got to look at some samples the other day, look OK, but finish and glass clarity/quality seems on the low side IMO).



The majority of my bottles have the raised lettering, probably because they where bought last year, but I had a check in the bottle cupboard and noticed that nearly all the Fat Yaks have no lettering at all, I've also noticed that some of the Fat Yak bottles are, a slight bit out of shape!? There more oval than the rest. Damn cheap glass, bet they break easier aswell.


----------



## praxis178 (26/2/10)

JaffaMan said:


> The majority of my bottles have the raised lettering, probably because they where bought last year, but I had a check in the bottle cupboard and noticed that nearly all the Fat Yaks have no lettering at all, I've also noticed that some of the Fat Yak bottles are, a slight bit out of shape!? There more oval than the rest. Damn cheap glass, bet they break easier aswell.



Hadn't noticed the out of round bit, but now that you mention it, yep it's there on all the unlettered ones, I'll have to have a dig among my bottles to find some of the older ones to see if they are round or not, but my gut feeling is that they will be round.....

BTW :icon_offtopic: those bottles I have for sale *won't* include any of these "new" MB bottles.


----------



## rendo (26/2/10)

I rarely do the extra twist.

I should have taken a photo of the beer I poured 2nite. Its a toucan from 13months ago. Had a head on it that was rich and creamy.

Yes, it was from a 375ml twist top. 

The ONLY thing with twist tops is that you REALLY SHOULD (have to IMO) use the bench capper.....but who doesnt anyway.

Rendo



jacknohe said:


> I've been using twist tops for over a year now without any issues. I was a little skeptical at first and blamed some low carbonation mishaps on it. However, when I had a non-alcoholic GB blow a twist bottle to bits I realized sealing and pressure wasn't a problem. ;-)
> 
> I don't even do the extra twist. Just cap it.


----------



## Clownfish (28/2/10)

Only use Coopers 700ml PET bottles (apart from kegs). So far have not lost one due to loss of gas. Have made 40 brews so far. Some have been over a year old when I had the last bottle, no loss in fizz or gone off. Still using the same caps as when first purchased.


----------



## Big John (2/3/10)

I've been using Champagne bottles for over a year (as well as the Coopers Tallies) and have not had any problem until now

6 bottles containing IPA & 6 with Bock were all flat after a couple of months

Hope it was just some bad caps or bad technique on my behalf.

I try and use the Champagne bottles for long term storage - but now I'm not so sure.

(I have the extra large caps & a large capper cone especially for Champagne bottles)


----------



## Marchaos (2/3/10)

My favourites are the Shofferhofer 500ml bottles. Same shape as a 750ml tallie. One bottle is a nice big glass full. Also use:

Hoegaarden 330ml
Beez Neez 345ml
Coopers 750ml 
Coopers 740ml pet

I'd like to get a few of those Darwin stubbies!


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/10)

1.25L PET softdrink bottles. The price is right. So is the size (3 schooners is Goldilocks).

Kept in a dark cupboard until cooled in the fridge, then poured into a cold glass jug. 

Bottling into stubbies? Mugs game.


----------



## RobboMC (3/3/10)

Last night I discovered one of the bad things about glass bottles,

as I tapped the crown seal on with my rubber mallet the bottle cracked and shattered underneath,
and I watched in shock as 700ml of superb Extra Strong Bitter ran across the bench and created a waterfall over the side straight into a box of slot car track accessories.

I spent the next hour washing out cars, hand controllers and track parts. What a mess!

It was a quite old CUB bottle, not a true Coopers king brown.


----------



## big78sam (3/3/10)

Rendo,

I was having difficulty with the quote function so did a quick reply. 

I have never used a capper and simply screw the screw top lids back on again. I have a perfect seal every time. I can't remember a flat beer in the last 10 batches (say 500 beers) I've done. I just sanitise the bottles and caps and screw on again with a tea towel. I'm not a burly bloke with strong hands either. I found that with the capper, albeit a dodgy hammer on one, I was losing a few beers a batch to under carbonation.

I've got a supply of around 250 coopers bottles and caps and I just reuse them over and over again. I try to maybe swap in a new carton every few months for the oldest bottles. Of course this won't work if you've opened the bottle with an opener and not unscrewed the cap.

I find that coopers bottles work well, as do Boags, bittburger and the cheaps Aldi brand lager bottles. Some others I've has issues with eg, VB, carlton cold, but I refuse to drink them anyway.

If I'm trying a new bottle type I test a couple of bottles at the end of a batch bottled in coopers bottles so I don't lose a whole bacth experimenting.

Personally, I will never use a capper again. I can't see why you'd ever need to...


----------



## praxis178 (3/3/10)

RobboMC said:


> Last night I discovered one of the bad things about glass bottles,
> 
> as I tapped the crown seal on with my rubber mallet the bottle cracked and shattered underneath,
> and I watched in shock as 700ml of superb Extra Strong Bitter ran across the bench and created a waterfall over the side straight into a box of slot car track accessories.
> ...


Rubber mallet? Hmmmm I haven't used a hand/hammer capper in about 20 years: go the bench capper, 35-50 bucks (my local Big W even stocks them!), easier to do a large batch, less mucking around so all in all just plain better. :beerbang:


----------



## praxis178 (3/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> 1.25L PET softdrink bottles. The price is right. So is the size (3 schooners is Goldilocks).
> 
> Kept in a dark cupboard until cooled in the fridge, then poured into a cold glass jug.
> 
> Bottling into stubbies? Mugs game.


Might be, but this way each bottle neatly fits the mug! :lol:


----------



## RobboMC (3/3/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Rubber mallet? Hmmmm I haven't used a hand/hammer capper in about 20 years: go the bench capper, 35-50 bucks (my local Big W even stocks them!), easier to do a large batch, less mucking around so all in all just plain better. :beerbang:




I don't do large batches in glass. 50 bottle batch was 47 in PET and 3 very specials in glass.

How is it special? not the first bottles, not the last bottles, just right from the middle of the priming batch
to be the best possible, bound for a meeting of brewers. I just do 2-3 and the glass bottles makes then easy to find
in a full brew cupboard.

This is the first failure I've had in dozens of batches.


----------



## Screwtop (9/4/10)

Anyone wanting a good quantity of bottles: Link

Screwy


----------



## rendo (9/4/10)

Holy Crap BigSam!! Thats full on.

You are NOT a big burly bloke?? Compared to who? The Rock?!?!?!?

Cheers to you my friend, I wish you could come to my place on bottling day

Here is to you! I am mega impressed. (now I am going to have to try this myself)

Rendo



big78sam said:


> Rendo,
> 
> I was having difficulty with the quote function so did a quick reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatchy (10/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> Anyone wanting a good quantity of bottles: Link
> 
> Screwy



Over 40 23L brews without having to use the same bottle twice if you buy a pallet unless my maths went wrong somewhere.


----------



## theredone (10/4/10)

mine:
100 crown seal tallies
60 crown seal stubs
30 coopers pet bottles

looking to expand to either grolch bottles or just more tallies.

best way to go is wait for the BWS 20% off all beer carton weeks(2 week period twice a year) and buy a couple cases of coopers pale or sparkling tallies. pale will set you back about 39 bucks i think and is quite drinkable . and they are nice thick, crown sealed tallies. ive bounced one of these off a concrete step and i still use it today. oh and i will find out when the next sale for anyone that is interested

another option im looking into is LCPA pint bottles(540ish?). stubbie is never enough but tallies go hot too quick so i figure these would be good. slightly more challenging to find than you normal tallies but Dan's or First Choice should stock them and they are crown seals as well


----------



## manticle (10/4/10)

Hatchy said:


> Over 40 23L brews without having to use the same bottle twice if you buy a pallet unless my maths went wrong somewhere.



300mL Clear glass.

Good for authentic Corona


----------



## ratchie (10/4/10)

Crown seal tallies 36 brocolli boxes 18 to a box all empty but the kegs are full


----------



## jzani (11/4/10)

Picked up 14 wooden crates of 750mL glass bottles on ebay for $1

Find these are good for sharing, but am currently collecting longnecks for the after work beer. Got about 4 dozen so far, and all my mates collecting for me for the price of a few bottles of home brew.

Also managed to pick up 48 500mL bottles from a local brewery that doesn't reuse bottles, but people keep returning them anyway.


----------



## Tje (13/4/10)

I'm using a combination of 330ml and 640ml bottles.

I normally bottle half a batch in each as I find it quite handy depending on how much I want to drink at a time, it also saves on time bottling a few into the 640ml.

By the way if your looking to source some bottles cheap and easy I bought all mine through plesdene glass. Cospak also sell direct to the public but have larger minimum order quantities I believe. Im not affiliated with either companies just thought I'd let you know as I'm a complete begginer and I struggled to find bottles fast enough as I didn't have the foresight to collect bottles before I began brewing my first batch.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/10)

Tje said:


> I'm using a combination of 330ml and 640ml bottles.
> 
> I normally bottle half a batch in each as I find it quite handy depending on how much I want to drink at a time, it also saves on time bottling a few into the 640ml.
> 
> By the way if your looking to source some bottles cheap and easy I bought all mine through plesdene glass. Cospak also sell direct to the public but have larger minimum order quantities I believe. Im not affiliated with either companies just thought I'd let you know as I'm a complete begginer and I struggled to find bottles fast enough as I didn't have the foresight to collect bottles before I began brewing my first batch.


 Tje, that Plasdene range looks awesome. How much are they and what quantities? Did you pick yours up or have them freighted? They would be an excellent item for a central Bulk buy in each City I reckon. Depending on costs.


----------



## Florian (13/4/10)

Just bottled my first brew, all in glass stubbies, mostly crown seals< but also some twist tops, which i don't trust a 100% yet. Just seems that the glass on them is a bit thinner.

If I had the choice I would get a few plastic crates from Germany. They have crates of 24x330ml and 20x500ml, each bottle separated by a thin plastic wall from the others. Perfect for stacking them on top of each other, you can build your own beer tower with them. 

They are just great to handle, clean and cart around if you have too. I really don't understand why they are not sold here. You pay a deposit on the crate, and a small deposit on each bottle. once you get new beer, you bring your old ones and swap for new ones. Or you keep the old ones for home brew.

Florian


----------



## Tje (13/4/10)

BribieG said:


> Tje, that Plasdene range looks awesome. How much are they and what quantities? Did you pick yours up or have them freighted? They would be an excellent item for a central Bulk buy in each City I reckon. Depending on costs.




Hey BribieG,
I Picked mine up from there brisbane showroom. They do have a good range except some of them you need to buy by the pallet (in the 1000's of bottles) except they have a couple of bottles like the 330ml and the 640ml bottles that they sell in a pack of 12.

The only downside is they have a minimum order of $100 or if you spend between $50 and $100 theres a $10 surcharge.

That didn't really bother me as I'm new to homebrewing and wanted a decent amount of bottles and I didn't want to spend ages collecting them.

For $109 I got 4 packs of 640ml bottles (48bottles) and 8 packs of 330ml bottles (96 bottles) and a big bag of crown seals, which is more than enough for 2 home brews and comes close to being enough for a third.

If your interested just give them a call and have a look in there show room I went and had a look and ordered them at the show room and had to wait about 20min for them to get my order together. 

Anyway good luck let me know if you have anymore questions.

TJE


----------



## scoundrel (13/4/10)

just crawled into the ceiling had a quick look at wat ive got:

200+ 750 ml crown seal
75+ 475ml grolsh swingers
3 1.5l grolsh swingers
400+ 330ml crown seals (mostly amsterdam lager, used to feed these to the ranga by the bucket load)

might be selling most of the crown seals as ive just bought a few kegs.

generally i use the 330 mls for my strong ales and my belgians (anything around 6.5 -7.0% and up) the 750mls for my stouts and ales, and the grolsh bottles for ginger beer, anything deemed "highly experimental" i.e. likly to explode or poison me, goes into the 330mls.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/10)

Tje said:


> Hey BribieG,
> I Picked mine up from there brisbane showroom. They do have a good range except some of them you need to buy by the pallet (in the 1000's of bottles) except they have a couple of bottles like the 330ml and the 640ml bottles that they sell in a pack of 12.
> 
> The only downside is they have a minimum order of $100 or if you spend between $50 and $100 theres a $10 surcharge.
> ...



I wouldn't mind picking up 96 of the 'pint' bottles at that price, about the same value as Coopers etc PET bottles. I'm moving house next month and as part of my brewery refurbishment I'll look at completely upgrading my bottle stock to all glass. Thanks for that information.
Edit: I see they're in Virginia, sweet... I was worried they might have been over on the Mexican Southside which is a cut lunch trip from here.


----------



## Yob (13/4/10)

Um.. up againsed some fairly stoic collectors off glaasware here.. and to be fair ive only recently undertaken this life altering hobby.. 

5 or so dozen *7*fiddy's.. 

but my recycle man has seen several thousand CPA stubbies go past him at my place... does that count fro anything apart from being sad that I didnt do this before now? 

I don t really collect the stubbies, if im putting more down than I have glass for I just plan it and drink more longnecks prior.. win win situation unless you know where to get CPA quality glass for free?


----------



## manticle (13/4/10)

Are you in Richmond Vic? If so I may have some for you to collect, next time my regular supplier drops some off. I can't keep up with his supply (and I have 5 brews on the go at the moment) and have taken to ocassionally giving them away. I have a fellow brewer already set up for a current lot but in a month or two I'll probably have more.

PM me in 6 weeks if you don't hear from me.


----------



## Tje (13/4/10)

BribieG said:


> I wouldn't mind picking up 96 of the 'pint' bottles at that price, about the same value as Coopers etc PET bottles. I'm moving house next month and as part of my brewery refurbishment I'll look at completely upgrading my bottle stock to all glass. Thanks for that information.
> Edit: I see they're in Virginia, sweet... I was worried they might have been over on the Mexican Southside which is a cut lunch trip from here.


 No worries. Hahaha yer just next to the golf corse couldn't be easier. If your planning on only buying 96 of the 330ml you'll have to pay an extra $10 but hey it'll still end up being only about 60 cents a bottle. Still worth it I wreckon if your not going to be brewing on often or already have some bottles.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/10)

I keg, but as a keg holds 19L and I brew to 23L then I save a few bottles which go into the 'archive', however I often do an all bottle brew such as a sparkling lager or a brown ale or stout, maybe one brew out of four.


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/4/10)

I just finished washin, 

28 LCPA 330 mls
12 LCPA 568 mls
13 CSA 750 mls

What type of bottles do I think are best, ones that are full of beer.


----------

